
Musk: new Tesla summon feature will “follow you like a pet” - chablent
https://arstechnica.com/?p=1404855
======
duskwuff
As the owner of several pets, I'm not sure I want an electric car following me
"like a pet". I've been tripped by my dogs more times than I can count -- if
my car tried the same thing, I'd probably be in a wheelchair.

------
clay_the_ripper
The only use for this I could think of would be if you had a massive circular
private driveway. Then you could summon your car from the parking spot to the
front of your mega manor.

Which is cool if you are extremely rich.

------
dkonofalski
The first person to create an actual RC-like controller that can be used in
place of your phone will be a millionaire. Then again, I wonder if you can
just use one of those gamepad mounts for most phones with this.

I really love Tesla and Elon right now.

------
joezydeco
How did I get to the place where I need to summon my car? Did I take an Uber
or something?

What would complete this feature is a valet mode where I can get out at the
front door of somewhere and the car will find its own parking spot.

------
jason_slack
Tesla feels more and more like Kit from Night Rider

